
How Platform Coops Can Beat Death Stars Like Uber to Create a Sharing Economy - colinprince
http://www.resilience.org/stories/2015-11-06/how-platform-coops-can-beat-death-stars-like-uber-to-create-a-real-sharing-economy
======
sharemywin
unless there's some kind of residual affiliate program I'm not sure how the
cost to acquire a customer gets covered with these systems?

